# WHERE'S WALDO



## ALDABRAMAN (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## wellington (Oct 2, 2012)

Wow, beautiful water melon you have there. Wish they sold that kind here
He's in pig heaven


----------



## Laurie (Oct 2, 2012)

Great picture!


----------



## TheTortoiseWhisperer (Oct 2, 2012)

OMGâ€¦.I've never seen a tortoise like thatâ€¦.HE IS ABSOLUTELY BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!What kind of tortoise is that????


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Oct 2, 2012)

TheTortoiseWhisperer said:


> *OMGâ€¦.**I've never seen a tortoise like thatâ€¦.HE IS ABSOLUTELY BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!What kind of tortoise is that????*



*She is one of our eight year old radiated tortoises!*


----------



## dannel (Oct 2, 2012)

Thats a really nice tort!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Oct 2, 2012)

dannel said:


> Thats a really nice tort!


----------



## mainey34 (Oct 2, 2012)

Love it....


----------



## l0velesly (Oct 2, 2012)

BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Julius25 (Oct 2, 2012)

Great picture !!!!
So nice radiated


----------



## DrewsLife727 (Oct 2, 2012)

I found waldo! Finally!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Oct 3, 2012)

DrewsLife727 said:


> I found waldo! Finally!


----------



## mattgrizzlybear (Oct 3, 2012)

nice picture!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Oct 3, 2012)

mattgrizzlybear said:


> nice picture!


----------



## leonardo the tmnt (Oct 3, 2012)

I can't find him lol ! But I like that awesome black , yellow stripped water melon  wish I had one


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Oct 3, 2012)

leonardo the tmnt said:


> I can't find him lol ! But I like that awesome black , yellow stripped water melon  wish I had one


----------



## bigred (Oct 3, 2012)

Now dont take this the wrong way but you have nice melons


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Oct 3, 2012)

bigred said:


> Now dont take this the wrong way but you have nice melons


----------



## tortadise (Oct 3, 2012)

Indeed they are nice melons. Especially the black and yellow one


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Oct 3, 2012)

If only there was a green tortoise


----------



## Team Gomberg (Oct 3, 2012)

love it!!


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Oct 4, 2012)

Im going to my local grocery store right now to see if maybe I can get lucky too.


----------



## ColorfulTortoise (Oct 4, 2012)

Awesome photo and beautiful radiated!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Oct 4, 2012)

Eweezyfosheezy said:


> Im going to my *local grocery store* right now to see if maybe I can get lucky too.



*Farmers markets, those were all free!*


----------

